# Porto Alegre/South of Brazil



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

joaquin said:


> brazil- i love the cities there. porto alegre is amazing. i love the green and the parks are awesome. the predios (*did i say it right?*  have an awesome design. thanks for the phototour:banana:


Yes, that's it! 

Building = Prédio(in Portuguese)


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

The downtown looks beautiful but the city overall lacks identity. It isn't known for beauty like RJ or for business like Sao Paolo or government like Brasilia or parties like Salvador. It needs to get an identity or it will always be a typical Brasilian city and there are hundreds of those. In other words, it isn't unique but charming nonetheless.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Manitopiaaa said:


> The downtown looks beautiful but the city overall lacks identity. It isn't known for beauty like RJ or for business like Sao Paolo or government like Brasilia or parties like Salvador. It needs to get an identity or it will always be a typical Brasilian city and there are hundreds of those. In other words, it isn't unique but charming nonetheless.


I live in POA and i can tell you, the downtown is the worst part of the city and is ugly, the others parts of the city are much more beautiful. Porto Alegre isn't a touristic city, is a business city like Sampa...

The state of Rio Grande do Sul(where stay Porto Alegre) is much different than others parts of Brazil. Here is cold and the culture is much diffent...


----------



## EduPR (May 11, 2007)

cello1974 said:


> What a pity! Brazilian city are never commented, or at least they are commented by other Brazilians and always by the same non-Brazilians. There is no need to post it in this eurocentristic and americanistic section as well as in citytalk and urban issues. It is sad!!! hno: :sleepy:


:applause: :applause: :applause:

Nice pics. 3ª perimetral is a new downton?


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I luv Poa


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

Awesome pics! Brazil is such a cool country - I'm going there next year for the first time!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^^ Cool..what city you gonna visit?


----------



## pherbeth (Mar 21, 2007)

Very beautiful, it's the first time that I see Porto Alegre this way, I though that it was an ugly grey city like São Paulo but I was wrong. Sometimes it remember me Californian cities. This red cars are taxis? if yes, it's curious. In Brazil, the colors of taxicabs are very changeable in each part of the country, in Curitiba they're orange.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

brizile cities are very morden.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

pherbeth said:


> Very beautiful, it's the first time that I see Porto Alegre this way, I though that it was an ugly grey city like São Paulo but I was wrong. Sometimes it remember me Californian cities. This red cars are taxis? if yes, it's curious. In Brazil, the colors of taxicabs are very changeable in each part of the country, *in Curitiba they're orange*.


The taxis in POA are orange too ..


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

i love brazilians cities, POA is wondeful, my favorite country in Latin America, it is not that I live in Brazil, but i love my country and Brazilians cities


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

New camera, new photos!


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Obrigado! although the neighborhoods looks like here Mexico​


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Photos by portoimagem, enjoy! :colgate:


portoimagem said:


> Mais uma das minhas caminhadas pelos bairros nobres de Porto Alegre, desta vez pelo Moinhos de Vento.
> As fotos são do dia 16 de dezembro.
> Não focalizei somente os residenciais, mas também os empresariais.
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

More pics...


portoimagem said:


> *BOM, VIROU A PÁGINA NÉ ....
> 
> AÍ TÁ O RESTO ...*
> 
> ...


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like another interesting Brazilian city.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

well knew as poa


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

OK! I am going to make a public announcement here. Everyone PLEASE LIMIT the number of
these old threads you bump up. Mares de Morros_XXI, you have bumped up way too many at a time. This makes a great deal of work for moderators.


----------



## Brazilianjazz (Jul 18, 2004)

HirakataShi said:


> Brazilian cities always look so beautiful. Many of the buildings look like they were built in the 1970s though. Did Brazil have a heyday of construction in the 70s?
> Osaka experienced a lull in development during the 1990s after the go-go years of the 60s,70s and 80s so most of the buildings here look 25 years and older.


I think since 50s Hirakatashi at least. If you see pictures that age you can see a building spreads in the most of the brazilian cities.


----------



## danielsale (Dec 28, 2006)

so beautifull!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Your photos are amazing! Really enjoyed them.. I will move this now to the Urban Showcase section for original photographs!


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Cool photos of my hometown...missing it heaps though!


----------

